# kindle 4 font size



## uanaki (Jan 6, 2012)

hey there. i've just got my kindle4, the cheapest one. there seems to be a problem with it, like some annoying setting replacement: i can't change font size while reading. when i open the new oxford american dictionary, which is by default on my kindle,the option change font size works. the problem is when i open any book i've loaded. i open the pdf,press settings and there it goes: instead of *change font size* , i see *zoom and contrast*.this option allows me to increase the image size , but it's a lot more inconvenient and slower.i want to see that many sizes letter A menu. can anyone help me?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

PDF files don't allow you to change font size the same way as normal Kindle books.  You have to use zoom, etc.  PDF files are basically pictures of pages, which make them harder to use on a 6-inch screen.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

You can have the PDF converted by emailing it to your Kindle email address. That would be your [email protected]  Put the word "convert" in the subject line. The converted file will be sent back and downloaded on your K4.  A converted PDF file can have the font size adjusted.

This works for most PDF files, but it depends on whether or not it was a "scanned" document (which would be basically just images and wouldn't convert).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

uanaki,

Welcome to KindleBoards.

You've gotten good info here...try the conversion process!

Betsy


----------

